# Wedding dress shop



## Pud28 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find wedding dress shops? I live in maadi but am happy to travel.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations .. but surprised you need to ask where to find wedding dress shops.. they are all over the place, quite often on the 1st floor of buildings.. look up.

There is also one in City Stars.


----------



## Pud28 (Jan 4, 2012)

I was looking for a decent one! Any recommendations other than city stars?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Pud28 said:


> I was looking for a decent one! Any recommendations other than city stars?


Fly to uk buy one there, a decent wedding dress usually is made and talking big bucks again especially if your a foreigner, you can rent!!
Bat


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> Fly to uk buy one there, a decent wedding dress usually is made and talking big bucks again especially if your a foreigner, you can rent!!
> Bat


My mother in law had a workshop making engagement wedding dresses, back then over 20 yrs ago, she charged 10,000 le, she said shed make one for me,
Over 20 yrs later I'm still waiting,
Do you think she's trying to tell me something.LOL


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Pud28 said:


> Anyone know where I can find wedding dress shops? I live in maadi but am happy to travel.


 There is a fairly decent one on the basement level floor at the Grand Mall in Degla...


----------



## sondos (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations
I only know places in Alexandria .. wish I could help you


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Depends on what your budget and style preference is.

My advice: Go to 

Yellow Pages - Egypt's Official Online Yellow Pages/Business Directory - Local Search Engine

and type in Wedding Gowns.

Most reputable sites give their website address so you can browse through and see if they carry designs that interest you.

Good Luck  and Congrats!


----------

